# Need to find extra protein for my diet



## JimBowen (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just wanted some of your opinions on where I can add more protein to this diet:


Oats - Milk - Whey - Banana07:5091250Peanut Butter on 1 slice Toast

    

2 x HB Eggs - 25g Nuts

10:30- 11:00 281 18Tuna wrap - Chicken - Mayo

13:00 729 412 x HB Eggs - 25g Nuts

14:30- 15:00 281 18Whey - Milk

16:15- 16:30

 297 34WORKOUT



    Whey - Milk

19:00 297 34Pasta - Tomatoes - Mince - Beans - Broccoli

19:15 579 42Peanut Butter on 1 slice Toast

21:00-21:30 205 8



About 3500 cals and 245g protein.

Just a few notes, I'll be using semi skimmed milk (cannot handle full fat!), and looking at that I guess I could add a few more slices of PB on toast, and possibly up the oats to 100g.

I currently weigh 182lbs and struggle to put on much weight without adding to my BF%. I am planning my first PH cycle (H-drol) starting mid-September.

My post workout meal will obviously vary, pasta/meats/rice/veg/fish so the cals and protein will go up and down a bit.

Alternatively, if you need to rip it to shreds, then please do - you're the experts! Thanks in advance.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

more chicken, and or meat mate... more eggs


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I have started to throw in a couple of tins of Sardines a day.

Vile little [email protected] but should hopefully help with the building project.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

flapjack said:


> I have started to throw in a couple of tins of Sardines a day.
> 
> Vile little [email protected] but should hopefully help with the building project.


try mackeral mate , i tend to find its better tasting than sardines, no good eating stuff if you not enjoying it


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Is corned beef any good?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

H10dst said:


> Is corned beef any good?


 lol no why would it ? its processed .


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol no why would it ? its processed .


I've read mixed review's tbh. High protein content but as you say it's processed and fatty?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Oats - Milk - Whey - Banana

Peanut Butter on 1 slice Toast

rice and chicken

whey-milk

Tuna wrap - Chicken - Mayo

4 x HB Eggs - 25g Nuts

cottage cheese Whey - Milk

WORKOUT

Whey - Milk

Pasta - Tomatoes - Mince - Beans - Broccoli	2

Peanut Butter on 2 slice Toast apple banana whey-milk


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Cheers I will give the Mackerel a go. I will probably rotate between a few types of fish as the 2 tins of Sardines is already getting a bit much and I am only 1 week in. lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

H10dst said:


> I've read mixed review's tbh. High protein content but as you say it's processed and fatty?


i didnt know cows eyes hoofs and ears were full of quality protein :confused1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> i didnt know cows eyes hoofs and ears were full of quality protein :confused1:


may not be the best mate but i fookin love corned beef to be honest lol !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> may not be the best mate but i fookin love corned beef to be honest lol !!!


cant beat a corned beef hash m8 but for bobybuilding it needs to be quality , for me any proteins good protein .... think i might dog chocolate cake and ice cream


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> cant beat a corned beef hash m8 *but for bobybuilding it needs to be quality , for me any proteins good protein *.... think i might dog chocolate cake and ice cream


Well mate better to snack on corned beef , than crisps and sh1te , thats how i see it, i often open a tin of corned beef and just cube it and eat it pal...

protein in my diet is enough without it so i see it as fair game to eat that instead of other crap lol...

the choccy cake sounds great though right now you teasing cnut lol X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Well mate better to snack on corned beef , than crisps and sh1te , thats how i see it, i often open a tin of corned beef and just cube it and eat it pal...
> 
> protein in my diet is enough without it so i see it as fair game to eat that instead of other crap lol...
> 
> the choccy cake sounds great though right now you teasing cnut lol X


i love being a strongman it means i can eat all the protein rich foods and cakes ice creams , whats your favorite food flinty im off shopping i may take pictures of me eating it :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> i love being a strongman it means i can eat all the protein rich foods and cakes ice creams , whats your favorite food flinty im off shopping i may take pictures of me eating it :lol:


as simple as it sounds mate , my absolute favourite meal has to be a jacket potato swimming in butter cheese and baked beans lol !!! but im like you i could eat a full chicken or 5 pork chops , anything really thats low in carbs !!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> as simple as it sounds mate , my absolute favourite meal has to be a joacket potato swimming in butter cheese and baked beans lol !!! but im like you i could eat a full chicken or 5 pork chops , anything really thats low in carbs !!!


i used to love jacket sweet spud cottage cheese tuna and baked beans with lots of stork .

i went through a stage of eating 3 full chickens a day and fish and steak , used to love the george formby at work shame i left that job it helped me put 5 stone on lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> i used to love jacket sweet spud cottage cheese tuna and baked beans with lots of stork .
> 
> *i went through a stage of eating 3 full chickens a day and fish and steak *, used to love the george formby at work shame i left that job it helped me put 5 stone on lol


fookin beast you lol... i dont think i could get 3 down me mate to be honest maybe 2 at a push, if it had loads of hot piri piri on it yummm...

let me know what ya buy from shopping for tonight lol !!!

we having a takeout tonight , going to be a mixed grill from the italian for me, mainly chicken mixed with loads of different spices... minimal carbs though lol....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> fookin beast you lol... i dont think i could get 3 down me mate to be honest maybe 2 at a push, if it had loads of hot piri piri on it yummm...
> 
> let me know what ya buy from shopping for tonight lol !!!
> 
> we having a takeout tonight , going to be a mixed grill from the italian for me, mainly chicken mixed with loads of different spices... minimal carbs though lol....


funnily enough the wife wants Italian too ... i know what im having 

olives with italian rustic bread then whatever main she wants maybe a bollocknase or whatever then chocolate cake and ice cream followed by real yourkshire ale and x factor

i got a comp next sunday so starting my carb up  man i love strongman :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> funnily enough the wife wants Italian too ... i know what im having
> 
> olives with italian rustic bread then whatever main she wants maybe a bollocknase or whatever then chocolate cake and ice cream followed by real yourkshire ale and x factor
> 
> i got a comp next sunday so starting my carb up  man i love strongman :lol:


sounds good mate ... and good luck with the comp.. i have to admit i have just bought 3 bottles of ale its called jack frost , fookin awesome mate made with blackberries but its a real ale, i love it lol !!!! olives stuffed mmmmmmmm i like


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> i didnt know cows eyes hoofs and ears were full of quality protein :confused1:


Fu*k off !

Its not full of that is it ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Fu*k off !
> 
> Its not full of that is it ?


who cares its best tasting cows 4rsehole i have ever had lol !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> who cares its best tasting cows 4rsehole i have ever had lol !!!


And you have eaten some let me tell you !!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> who cares its best tasting cows 4rsehole i have ever had lol !!!


Red or brown sauce?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> And you have eaten some let me tell you !!!


You keep my fookin ex's out of this mate please lol X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

H10dst said:


> Red or brown sauce?


Just brought up my starter..... cheers mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Red or brown sauce?


well mate , red sauce on sandwiches, brown sauce in a hash woop woop


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> You keep my fookin ex's out of this mate please lol X


Where is Muriel BTW ?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

I like one red sandwich and one brown.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Where is Muriel BTW ?


LOL fcuk you better hide Milkster X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

H10dst said:


> I like one red sandwich and one brown.


good call lol !!!


----------



## JimBowen (Aug 17, 2011)

OK thanks for the input guys! :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Double the amounts of protein/whey powder in each shake


----------

